# twitchy eye and other symptoms



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm posting these because I always search for my symptoms in the forums to see if anyone has the same symptoms I do. I'm sure I'm not the only person out there that does this!

Ok new symptom...whenever I sneeze (which is fairly often since my allergies are terrible) my right eye starts twitching. It only last a few seconds but i'm scared that one of these times it will stay in the "twitch" position! :scared0015: It happens EVERY SINGLE TIME I sneeze and ONLY then. So weird.

Thinking this may be part of the "peripheral neuropathy" that Andros has mentioned. Was curious if anyone else had this. Is the "PN" a side effect of the thyroid or the meds (i'm on methimazole)?

I also get pain running down my left arm randomly (it's only happened 3 times in the past week) moderately painful, but doesn't last more than a minute. It goes from around my bicep into my forearm and hand. Just another weird thing that I thought I'd mention.

Oh oh oh...last one...my thyroid was itchy today  Ok maybe not my actual thyroid but it felt like it! I was trying to itch my neck where my thyroid lies without aggravating it. Anyone?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

francescabarnes said:


> I'm posting these because I always search for my symptoms in the forums to see if anyone has the same symptoms I do. I'm sure I'm not the only person out there that does this!
> 
> Ok new symptom...whenever I sneeze (which is fairly often since my allergies are terrible) my right eye starts twitching. It only last a few seconds but i'm scared that one of these times it will stay in the "twitch" position! :scared0015: It happens EVERY SINGLE TIME I sneeze and ONLY then. So weird.
> 
> ...


Durn. All I can say is I had the twitchy eye, mine being the left one and while extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemnly annoying, it did not remain permanent. Thank goodness.

Never had the arm thing but I did have the thyroid itchy, tingly sensation on the front of my neck and could not stand anything around my neck.

I know the eye thing was PN but I not sure about the arm. The thyroid is inflamed, no doubt and causing this sensation you describe.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is perhaps your Calcium/Magnesium/Potassium levels. Those are all critical to muscle/nerve function. The eye thing grabbed me for Calcium, because a sign they check for calcium imbalance is to stroke/tap the cheek and look for facial twitches. That's interesting! When is your next MD appointment?

Hillary


----------



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

hillaryedrn said:


> The only thing I can think of is perhaps your Calcium/Magnesium/Potassium levels. Those are all critical to muscle/nerve function. The eye thing grabbed me for Calcium, because a sign they check for calcium imbalance is to stroke/tap the cheek and look for facial twitches. That's interesting! When is your next MD appointment?
> 
> Hillary


LOL i read your post then starting stroking my face to see if it would twitch (it didn't)  
Maybe I'll call the office tomorrow and talk to a nurse, my next appointment is far enough away that I haven't been concerned about it yet (mid-April maybe?)...but today when i left work my right leg was killing me...felt like it was going numb, not getting enough circulation, that kind of thing. I couldn't sit still in the car, i kept feeling the need to move it. (i'll have to check out the "leg pain" thread again) It was actually getting painful until I did some cardio on the elliptical at the gym...the feeling stopped but is just now coming back.

Thanks for the heads up on the calcium/magnesium/potassium levels, i'll be sure to ask!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well....after reading this i am glad I'm not the only one that feels like they have an itchy thryoid at times. I do get muscle twitches but i think its just because our bodies are not working right...either too slow or too fast depending what our thyroid is doing at the time and what signals its giving our bodies at the time. I know magnesium supplements help as well as B vitamins. Careful with the B's...for some can make you more jittery, for others its the opposite effect.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

francescabarnes said:


> LOL i read your post then starting stroking my face to see if it would twitch (it didn't)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the calcium/magnesium/potassium levels, i'll be sure to ask!


ROFL on checking your cheek! That sounds like what I would have done! Glad it didn't! :tongue0013:

Do get those checked whenever you go back in. It's fairly easy to regulate, but very important. Keep us informed!!


----------

